# Using a non-tandem specific front wheel--asking for trouble?



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a 29er tandem that I'd like to use a Surly Rabbit Hole non-tandem wheel on. Capt. and stoker-=280lbs.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

There isn't really a tandem-rated wheel, per-se (is there anything tandem-rated aside from forks?). 

For your team weight and riding style it's more a matter of rim stiffness, width for appropriate tires, and quality spokes and builder. Even at the back it's mostly down to reliability of the rear hub. 

We've broken or injured 4 rear hubs and one front hub (all from new) and have never put the hurt on a rim, broken a spoke, etc. 360lb team, 32-count Sapim-spoked wheels.

Err, knock on wood: :madman:

Rigid tandem will be somewhat of a different animal. Probably a better question for Surly, though I'm sure a quality build of that rim will be strong enough given the speed limitations of a rigid tandem.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I should have said at the outset that this tandem will be a gravel road bike, not a singletrack bike.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought a tandem hub (high flange) made a tandem-specific wheel. This bike has tandem branded DT Swiss hubs.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Most hubs these days are considered "high flange," are they not? At least MTB-specific hubs seem to be. You can get low flange hubs for road use still, I guess, but don't pay much attention to that side of things.

If your current DT hub is 32-spoke, can you not just get that relaced into your Surly rim?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep, I could. But first I think I'll give the existing wheel a go and see if it can handle the load.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

What does the mfr say?

We ran the front wheel from my 29er on our Fandango on a 2500 mile ride and had no issues. The mfr told us it wouldn't be a problem with our rider weight.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I can't imagine any problems riding gravel roads. Forces on even mild singletrack are exponentially larger than what you will ever encounter on a gravel road. I say you're good dude


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

A 3" tire on the stock Cdale rim will ride much differently than on the Surly rim, and perhaps not all that well.


----------

